# New Medicine



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

My wife was just prescribed medroxyprogesterone acetate (generic for Provera). It is a synthetic progesterone that the doctor prescribed my wife to help regulate her wildly fluctuating hormones. Have any of the ladies here on TAM ever taken this medication and if you did, what was its affect on your libido?


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Nobody, huh?


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

Dunno about for women, but with men it's been used for chemical castration. Bone loss is also a significant side-effect and there are other unpleasant ones, too. Not something I'd be in a rush to take.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Post this in the ladies lounge. There are a few threads there dealing with HRT.

I am not taking that for my symptoms of perimenopause. I use the eat ring (Haha, funny autocorrect) [Estring] which deposits estrogen locally, vaginal ring, and I take Effexor low dose as a norepinephrine inducer to even out mood swings and lessen hot flashes.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I'll be calling my dentist for a prescription of eat ring. Do they have it in generic?

:rofl:


----------

